# How to make a 12 yr old really scary?



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

What is the haunt like? Something that fits in would give him the easiest startle scares. More fun scaring people makes up for a lack of gore. 

But, gore is not all bad, either, and can be fairly cheap. A flesh peeling zombie can be fairly simple to do with some liquid latex, but can take some time to apply. Appliances are also a better alternative to pull over masks for added realism, but again take a little time to apply.

Some easy effects can be home made appliances as well. My son had lots of fun as a headhunter, for instance. 










He also had a lot of scares as a scarecrow. 










I think the key to both, however, is fitting in with the environment.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Let him run free in the mall with someone's credit card?

If he's about the right size and height, an older Damian from The Omen sequels? Gage from Pet Sematery? Just zombie-esque enough to creep people out without being a full-on Romero zombie.


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

We have thought seriously about prosthetics.. But it looks like I might already be applying and helping with 4 ppls makeup that day.. and he hasn't really liked any of the pieces i've showed him from cfx, reel fx, etc. The environment will be a mix and match of halloween mostly. There will be two witches (one in a "pilgrim" dress and the other with a hooded cloak) handing out candy on a porch populated with an obscene amount of scary baby dolls. The sidewalk leading to the porch will have a live scarecrow on one side and my son on the other. Zombie is plan B for me (i was a zombie last year). He was damien (and occasionally wore a monster mask) when was 7 or so. I will post some pics soon. He is great at blending and scaring. Thank you for the input!


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Heck, why not dress him up as something that is guaranteed to scare adults: The IRS agent!!

Really any government agent would work. How about someone from the FDA or Health Inspection Department? Have him covered in "blood and guts" and use some sort of scary line from a demented doctor movie.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

dora the explorer. scares the crap outta me.



if you have some spare time and some red paint or latex you can make him a demon.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

My son is the same age....like you I make the kid's costumes and you are right it is a boy thing he always wants to be something gory. A few years ago he was a zombie business man, then a zombie groom and last year an insane doctor, who killed a patient (played by his sister). This costume turned out well because he looked sinister and frenzied, much scarier than the previous zombie costumes. . .gory is not always scary.

I was trying to convince him to go as Sammy (one of my favourite horror film characters), but it was a no go....this year he wants to be a mummie or something. Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

maybe a creepy cemetary statue, with some white out or black out contacts contacts? Kind of like the weeping angels, have a fake statue posed with him, and when the ToTs aren't looking have him move? 
http://creepy-eyes.deviantart.com/art/Protestant-Cemetery-Rome-3-124658898
http://www.flickr.com/photos/weingartdude/3745610053/

Dr.Who's "Don't Blink" episode with very creepy weeping angels





or maybe the ivy man? a shrub costume with a planter he could stand in right? great for surprise factor...


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

great concept with the statue but id advise against the contacts. Maybe paint his eyelids and let him open them when someone gets near. Sclearia, black out, lenses blind the wearer. actors and actresses wearing them either memorize their steps or they have an assistant to guide them.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

jokersall said:


> great concept with the statue but id advise against the contacts. Maybe paint his eyelids and let him open them when someone gets near. Sclearia, black out, lenses blind the wearer. actors and actresses wearing them either memorize their steps or they have an assistant to guide them.


I was worried about the contacts a bit because I know they're expensive and don't fit everyone. Plus I know a lot of people have issues with contacts. I actually painted my eyelids for halloween once. The effect worked pretty well. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...h-my-picture28351-my-make-up-hair-evening.jpg


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Actually you bring up a good points on contacts. Its alot like the props made. Safety safety safety. If youre going to get custom contacts go to your eye doctor. Mine was great. Had a book of custom contacts but if they werent in there you just bring him the website address. Were using him as the main eye doc for the movie so no ones eyes get hurt.


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

The statue idea is interesting... Yea, contacts are sketchy. I found a couple of pics from last year I am going to attempt to post.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

stickman6 said:


> The statue idea is interesting... Yea, contacts are sketchy. I found a couple of pics from last year I am going to attempt to post.


We have that same mask. My 13 year old son came up wearing it just tonight and was shirtless, rubbing his nipples. He wanted a pic to post on his Facebook page. Frightening!!!


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

The only contacts that are a problem are the blind ones and the black ones. If he gets say zombie he would be fine.


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

I love that baby doll mask... it had rosy cheecks but i sanded them off. There is a similar one out this year I also like http://www.anytimecostumes.com/products/p-005623927?CAWELAID=869925073 So far my son will be wearing this 



 with these http://www.halloweenasylum.com/deluxe_devil_hands.html I am still trying to figure out what the chest/legs/feet will be. Not genuinely scary imho but he is very happy so far. He has a friend that will most likely be hanging out with us this halloween and I will probably get this for him http://www.halloween-mask.com/meat_head_thdih.html with similar hands. I am trying to figure out something besides just a robe for them both... but all the chest pieces I have found so far are kind of cheesy..


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

You might want to reconsider this particular pair of devil hands. I bought the devil hands from HA last year for a devil prop. They are quite large and you hold poles on the inside. It might get annoying having to hold these for an extended amount of time. You also would not be able to open your hands to enhance the scare. I can't see the Youtube video at work so I can't comment on the fit with the mask....sorry.


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

doto said:


> You might want to reconsider this particular pair of devil hands. I bought the devil hands from HA last year for a devil prop. They are quite large and you hold poles on the inside. It might get annoying having to hold these for an extended amount of time. You also would not be able to open your hands to enhance the scare. I can't see the Youtube video at work so I can't comment on the fit with the mask....sorry.


Yeah, the hands aren't articulated... but u get a lot of reach. The mask is great and fits wonderfully. I got everything on sale... so I am elated. Sorry you can't see the youtube video... search "kickass beast mask" if want to see it.


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

I do a scary clowns theme and last year my 11-yr-old nephew was the "tour guide." He wore a satin clown costume and clown makeup that was rubbing off - a little like the Joker. He scared the crap out of the teenagers at our party! So many people are afraid of clowns. If your son wants gore, put a cute face-only mask over a gory mask or makeup. He can lift up the cute mask to scare the kids. The Michael Meyers guy in coveralls and mask standing still in a back corner can be really frightening. We had two guys in ghillie suits last year that hid in plain sight and scared some more crap out of teenagers!

I'd like to see a pic of the porch covered in a zillion baby dolls. I'm doing clown babies this year and would love to see what you did.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Xane said:


> Let him run free in the mall with someone's credit card?
> 
> 
> > LOL - I was going to say dress him up as a girl - my 13 year old can be pretty terrifying...between PMS & requisite junior high drama - SCARY !!!!!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

As chartreusechaos mentioned upthread, ghillie suits frighten everyone! A kid-sized ghillie suit might be really scary- wouldn't matter what the yard haunt theme is, just stand in front of some bushes or trees or the house wall (any place that's semi-dark, really), then jump out at the TOTs.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I have had good luck with a gargoyle. It seems to frighten people even when it's clear I'm a person. Put me in a cemetery scene and wait patiently to pop up, it makes some good reactions. I think scarecrows scare people too. Scarecrows are cheap, can be made truly creepy using heavy yarn similar to this one - of course, you would want to leave at least one eye visible. I would paint the skin around that eye red, at least. If I expected to be in better lighting, I would try to make it look like musculature. Maybe a prop like a scythe or severed limb? Even a dollar store crow "crushed and bleeding" in one hand would freak people out.


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

I really do appreciate all the input from everyone! I pretty much have the 12 year old taken care of for now... I have a friend who is gonna do the scarecrow thing, but he was wanting more of a "jeepers creepers" angle on it. I have been thinking about modifying this prosthetic piece http://www.screamteam.com/gaunt.php with some scraps of burlap. I am not sure about the hat... but I saw somewhere where someone poked the point down on an old witch hat and monster mudded it, and I might do that.


----------

